# Amplificador Rossi 4000 clase H, desconozco los Mosfets



## pedro yamarte (Sep 26, 2014)

Saudos a todos los miembros del foro, les comento que me llego a mi taller un amplificador marca Rossi 4000 el cual desconozco su circuiteria se que es una amplificacion clase H pero en la parte de conmutacion del alto voltaje lleva 4 moset el cual desconozco su numeracion porque simplemente se la quitaron,ahora me pregunto si alguien me puede orientar si los mosfet son de canal N o P o usa ambos, les voy a mostrar las fotos para que se guien y me comenten gracias de antemano...


----------



## zopilote (Sep 26, 2014)

En algunas potencias H  los mosfet TO220 son los IRF1407, puede ser que les haga, pero se nota que son de otro codigo por que estan en paralelo y a los IRF1407 les colocan solo uno a cada rama. Pudiera ser que son los IRF540 como segunda opcion.


----------



## pedro yamarte (Sep 27, 2014)

gracias por responder amigo zopilote, eso pense en poner el irf 1407 en una de las ramas, pero la otra rama a mi entender por el tipo de driver que conmuta el otro mosfet tiene que ser de canal P y si estoy en lo cierto o no, corrijanme....


----------



## richard guilarte (Ene 10, 2015)

Hola colega pedro y a todos los del foro.fijate que una de las ramas, el voltaje en el irf1407 entra por el surtidor y en la otra por el drenador. la gran mayoria de los power usan mosfet de canal n.por lo tanto creo que usa es el irf1407.saludos.


----------



## The Rookie (Ene 10, 2015)

Irf3710 irf2807


----------



## richard guilarte (Ene 11, 2015)

ok. gracias amigo esos mosfet irf3710 y el irf 2807 tambiem sirven. porque trabajan con alta corriente.


----------



## pedro yamarte (Ene 14, 2015)

Gracias por responder amigos,debido aque el cliente estaba muy apurado y  a que me fue imposible ubicar el digrama de dicho amplificador, tuve que cambiar el transformador y modificar la fuente para que trabajara como un amplificador clase ab, el cliente estuvo de acuerdo y satisfecho de como quedo sonando y yo mas contento porque me quedo un transformador para hacer una potencia clase h, gracias de todos modos estaremos en contacto...


----------

